# sauvegarde sur IPad2



## geodel (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
nouvel utilisateur d'un IPad2, j'aimerai savoir s'il est possible de sauvegarder un site internet quand on l'a consulté via Safari sur mon IPad ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Septembre 2011)

Bien sur:
Quand tu es sur la page d'accueil de ton site (avec safari) tu touches  la 3eme icône en partant de la gauche sur ton ipad et tu choisi "ajouter un signet" que tu nommes.
Ensuite il te suffira pour y accéder de toucher la 2eme icône en partant de la gauche sur ton ipad et dans la liste de tes signets toucher celui de ce site web.


----------



## geodel (20 Septembre 2011)

Merci, Pepeye


----------

